# how do I raise prices?



## ZeroboyLover (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't really want to raise a percentage rate because my problem is say "Shih-tzus" I've groomed for ten years are always $28 no matter what, my newer shih-tzu's are 35-45 for shave or scissor clip, I am working on a master price list so its fair but what about those old lady's with their check all written out scribbly, and how do I announce it? Tell them next time? Post it? Or should those really reliable $12 per week bassets just stay the same? I don't want to loose any of them please help!!!


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Chances are, if you raise your prices, you will loose a few clients.  With the raise in price, you should be able to loose a couple, yet make the same/more income by doing a less dog or two a day. Work less and make the same. 

All I can say is don't worry about loosing a few. It happens. Some will leave, and come back after trying someone cheaper. Unless of course they only use you because you are cheap, those types will shop hop just looking for the best deal - which is fine, but you will loose those anyways once a new shop opens that undercuts you.

Post a sign on your door 8 weeks before the price increase. 

"There will be a price increase of xx$ starting 0/0/10. Thank you for your business....ect ect" That way everyone will have plenty of notice.

Or, just raise your prices. The grocery does not notify me in advance when they raise prices. Neither does my doctor, or hair stylist. The next bill is just higher. 

If someone has a check written out, you can tell them that next time price will be xx$. Or you can just apologize but explain you have raised your fees, and they can write their check again....not a huge deal.

Anyway, it is the cost of doing business....everyone has to raise fees eventually. Don't you deserve a raise? If you do good work, then yes, you do.

Good luck.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I think, to be fair, you should post a notice that you are raising your prices starting [on a certain date]. That way it isn't such a surprise to long time customers. And the master list should be displayed for everyone to see (for new and old customers).

You may have long time customers that you will charge the old price (my vet used to do that) but that should be between you and the customer.

Good luck. I love my groomer (although mine only need a bath/nail trim). She always did a great job on my neighbors Lhasa (never short enough for me but that's what my neighbor wanted).


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I raise my prices at least every other year...everyone. Some more than other..big dogs, etc. I start telling them 3 months in advance. I say, "On July 1st, I am having a price increase, and Max will be $XX.XX" I try to give notice to everyone, but the clients that aren't very regular, don't often get that opportunity. When they finally do come in, when they are dropping off, I say " Its been a bit since I have seen Max, and just so you are aware, I have had a price increase and Max will be $XX.XX today." Have I lost clients because of money? Sure. But I have also gained many more clients, that are happy to pay my prices to have my work. And I can make the same amount of money doing less dogs which means less stress to me, less stress on the dogs. I don't find that just posting a notice is enough...most people don't see it, and I pride myself on customer service..which means I tell them in person, rather than try to explain that it was posted, yada yada...I do not however think it is necessary...business raise prices all the time..without telling people in advance. I just do it as a courtesy..and I have alot of those that write checks in advance too. ;-)


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I think as long as you don't make a huge jump in price, it wont be a big deal for most people. If you can, just go up $2-$3 (per service).. post it somewhere very visible with the "effective date", but definitely also mention it to your current/returning customers.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

CoverTune said:


> I think as long as you don't make a huge jump in price, it wont be a big deal for most people. If you can, just go up $2-$3 (per service).. post it somewhere very visible with the "effective date", but definitely also mention it to your current/returning customers.


But keep in mind there are alot of people that are going to complain/be upset over $1 just as much as $5.


----------



## ZeroboyLover (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you so much, everyone! So that's kind of my thought, raising everyone a dollar or two would be ok, but so many are priced from the last place I worked before opening my own buis. their price change would be $7-13 in some cases to get everyone fairly priced, but they're the last people I want to loose and theres lots. I like to think they've followed me around for so long I'm safe but budgetings so hard these days. Do you have a discount for "family/friends" and do you give it to these clients, if so how much is it? I so appreciate any comments from you


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

ZeroboyLover said:


> Thank you so much, everyone! So that's kind of my thought, raising everyone a dollar or two would be ok, but so many are priced from the last place I worked before opening my own buis. their price change would be $7-13 in some cases to get everyone fairly priced, but they're the last people I want to loose and theres lots. I like to think they've followed me around for so long I'm safe but budgetings so hard these days. Do you have a discount for "family/friends" and do you give it to these clients, if so how much is it? I so appreciate any comments from you


I would recommend you put the prices where YOU need top put them in order to provide you and your family with a livelihood. If that is $1, then it is, but if its $15 on some, then it is. Personally, I don't bother with increases less than $5, which is why I raise prices every other year. Most of the time my large dogs go up $10 rather than $5. I have electric bills, gas bills, supplies and the shipping on those supplies, etc etc AND I need to make a living for myself and provide for my retirement. YOU are the one that has to look out for you and do what you need to do, and good clients will understand that, especially if you are alot cheaper than everyone else around you. There are plenty of dogs and clients out there, and new ones will replace the ones that may leave, and you may be surprised at how many will not bat an eye at an increase. 
Personally, I do not give discounts of any kind. I do immediate families pets for free, (usually trade off, one uncle is a handyman, one aunt a great baker who brings me goodies, etc.)but they have to work with my schedule, and when/if I can get them in. Friends pay full price, neighbors, etc. It takes me the same amount of time and supplies to do a neighbors dog as it would any other persons dog. I am running a business, and need to be paid for my work as a professional. Family is my only exception.


----------

